

Linus Torvalds didn’t create Linux - armansu
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/8fa559d5e186

======
simonh
Personally I'd say in the case of Linus he did create Linux.

But then I see Linux as being a Kernel, and perhaps a family of operating
systems based on it, but trying to talk about the Linux operating system is to
walk into a maze of pitfalls. To my mind Android, Maemo, Ubuntu, Fedora, etc
are the operating systems.

